# Mo Stuff



## ISHAMON49 (May 23, 2008)

Anybody else route sign foam and get wood-like results? Or glass, with diamond tipped tooling? Got any tips?

Girl is on black glass

ish


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

I've done one portrait of a dog in black glass. 
If the pics you posted are of your work, it looks like you are the one with the tips. The girl in glass is fabulous. So are the signs. Excellent work.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Ish..

dang boy.. mighty fine work indeed!! 

where do we sign up for instruction?


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi Ish

That is some mighty fine work. My son and I were looking into the sign foam and was wondering how it looks,,,,, LOOKS GREAT! 

Very nice work Ish,,,, yes sir!


----------



## ISHAMON49 (May 23, 2008)

I have many engraved signs, metals and glass scattered around the state. But there is always more to learn and room for growth. Thank you for your reply. I love my machines. I'll post some pics and perhaps some video.

ish


----------



## ISHAMON49 (May 23, 2008)

Mach3, Signlab, and Corel with a ShopBot and a Vision Engraver coupled with a ton of crashes, and anyone can do it. (Oh, and more money the my wife knows about). 

More pics and possible video to come. Thanks for your supportive response. I do have Parkinsin's and it take me awhile to get things done.

ish


----------



## Metalhead781 (Jul 27, 2010)

Not to sound like a broken record but outstanding work. In my area, nobody wants to pay the money for an expensive material like signfoam. I generally use exterior pvc closed cell foam. Anything of decent size needs to be supported so it doesn't warp in the hot sun but it holds up well. I only V carve in it, no 3d, it'd look horrible. 

Regards
Randy


----------



## Metalhead781 (Jul 27, 2010)

ISHAMON49 said:


> Mach3, Signlab, and Corel with a ShopBot and a Vision Engraver coupled with a ton of crashes, and anyone can do it. (Oh, and more money the my wife knows about).
> 
> More pics and possible video to come. Thanks for your supportive response. I do have Parkinsin's and it take me awhile to get things done.
> 
> ish


I feel your pain, i don't have parkinsons but i've got some brain damage that causes tremors, balance and coordination issues. 

Best of Luck
Randy


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

Ish, Magnificent Work! I am especially taken by your Girl on black glass. I do not know that I have seen such work done with a router. Where do you obtain the diamond-tipped bits? 
I also know nothing about sign foam. The foam name confuses me; it must be different from what I normally think of as foam. Your signs show the work of a true, highly skilled craftsman. 

That you have Parkinsin's and are doing such impressive work is another very clear example that one should look at what one can do, not at what one cannot do. 

My day job is one in which I follow medical issues from an academic perspective and I especially try to follow neurological problems. I have a spinal cord injury that has now destroyed all sensation and all control of muscles from the abdomen down. I am full time in a wheelchair. 

Thank you very much for your post. I look forward to seeing your additional photos and I strongly encourage you to do the video.


----------



## ISHAMON49 (May 23, 2008)

Thanks, Randy; We play the cards, we are delt. A cliche that is horribly true on one hand and beautiful on the other.

Again, Thank You,
ish


----------



## ISHAMON49 (May 23, 2008)

Hello Tom,

I prey that all becomes well for you. Keep your eyes on the prize. In my case, I have been bombarded with 3 afflictions that are not so much life threatening as they are life altering. I have to remind myself that things can always get worse.

Maria's Ataxia affects my sense of balance and my ability to recover from turns and other movements (like being completely drunk I assume). Parkinsin's: I am certain that you know the affect associated with this treasure. And finally, Occipital Neuralgia. It is a tooth ache in the brain. caused by a damaged nerve located at the base of my skull and neck. Typically a level 8 - 10 level headache that has persited for nearly 4 years and offers another daily challenge. One must adapt. Work from a walker with seat, wheelchair, or from bed.

Now to answer your questions. The girl on glass was done on my Vision Engraver 12 x 12. This is a CNC router. The machine came with a variety of bits, including cutters, ball nosed, bevelers, V-bits, diamond drags ( for glass ), and a couple of rotating diamond ( for metels or glass), tipped tools. I converted the photo in Photo Shop using convert to black and white, then unsharp mask, export to Corel converted to vector.....

Sign foam is a rigid foam product that can be carved or routed ( I will up load pics for you today). It can be ordered in a great many thicknesses and colors. Engravers Warehouse is a great resourse. 

I am enriched,
ish


----------

